# Removing point from live center



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a copy of the Grizzly G 0462 marketed in Mexico and want to remove the point from the tailstock live center to hold a 1/2" dowel. On the Jet lathe I used before, all I had to do was tap the point out with a rod through the hollow rear-end of the Morse taper. On this live center there's a set screw. I loosened the set screw and tried to tap out the point from behind but it wouldn't budge. Does anyone know if the point will come out if I pound on it hard enough?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Kim-Just a WAG on my part (I don't have this lathe), but I would say if there is a set screw, it must have been designed to come out.

I had a similar question recently about the spur in my Delta live center. I removed the set screw, shot some WD40 into it, than set it point down on a wood block and rapped the back side with a hammer and pin punch (I wouldn't use a regular punch as it could mushroom the blunt end of the spur). It took a couple of raps to get it free, but now I can remove/replace it as needed.

HTH


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't have the exact same lathe but my live centre had a set screw. It popped out with a little coercion from a mallet and knock out bar.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I could be wrong but do not think you can remove the live center point looking at this manual.

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0462_m.pdf

Nova sells an inexpensive live center with different removable tips, sells for around $70 here unless on sale.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. I followed Gerry's advice and a little WD-40 did the trick.


----------

